# dual oven eliminate need for toaster oven ?



## RustyShackleford (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm wondering how reasonable it is to expect the smaller (upper) oven in this range to take over the functions of a toaster oven ?    To save counter space.   I guess the main purpose of a toaster oven is to heat up more quickly and economically than a full-sized oven, so perhaps the smaller oven can do this.

Sorry their link won't paste properly.   Please just search for KFDD500ESS at the Kitchenaid website.


http://www.kitchenaid.com/webapp/wc...&langId=-1&beginIndex=0&searchTerm=KFDD500ESS


----------



## fbelec (Aug 16, 2016)

space is one thing but running the toaster oven might be cheaper. the toaster oven has a 1200 to 1500 watt heater which can be cut down in half once warmed up by using the bottom only element the stove probably has a 2500 watt small element and a 3000 watt bigger for the lower. i tried looking this up on their web page but couldn't find it. if you email the company they should be able to tell you. even tho it is just the ovens that are electric they are still calling for a 40 or 50 amp circuit.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 16, 2016)

Since their stupid website doesn't seem to allow links to cut & paste, I screen-grabbed the info.   But I'm not sure how to interpret it (what does "both" mean ?, both ovens, both elements in each oven ?, and why does only one stat show "@ 240v" ?).   The sizes are 2.5 and 4.2 cu-ft, if that helps.


----------



## fbelec (Aug 16, 2016)

your oven has both upper and lower for each oven. so your running elements for baking are 2000 watt
and your broiler elements for each oven are 3500 watt. then you have your convection element at 1600 watt


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 16, 2016)

Damn, so if I have all 5 elements going, that's 12,600 watts, or 52.5 amps at 240v.   I wonder how they then suggest that 40 amp service is sufficient ?   Maybe all those elements can't be on at once ?


----------



## heat seeker (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't think that the ovens will turn on top and bottom elements at the same time. If you're baking, you're not broiling, and vice versa. A cleaning cycle, however, may use them all, IDK.


----------



## fbelec (Aug 17, 2016)

i think heat seeker is right. or they only allow one oven at a time to be cleaned. i would not trust the oven if they all can be turned on at once. that is a lot of heat between the wall and cabinets. even if it were possible i would do one oven at a time. best way to find out about that would be email the company. if it were possible to turn on all elements it would have to be put on a 65 amp or bigger circuit and the cord and plug would have to be changed also


----------



## jharkin (Aug 25, 2016)

The energy issue has been covered. Think about it from a usability standpoint.

We have a double oven range and a toaster oven.  We use the toaster oven all the time.

There are times you want to heat something quick and not wait for the big oven to heat.
There are times you are cooking something small, like making a melt sandwich that the big oven seems like  overkill.
And there are times you just want to make toast


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 25, 2016)

fbelec said:


> if it were possible to turn on all elements it would have to be put on a 65 amp or bigger circuit and the cord and plug would have to be changed also


I emailed 'em and they said 40 amps was fine.


----------



## Sprinter (Sep 1, 2016)

jharkin said:


> We have a double oven range and a toaster oven. We use the toaster oven all the time.


We use our toaster oven frequently.  In fact, I found out I can put a whole frozen pizza in mine.  It's especially handy in the summer when the last thing we need is extra heat in the house, so we take the toaster oven on the deck.

As jharkin said, it's mostly a matter of which one does the job the better.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 2, 2016)

sprinter great idea to take the oven out on the deck. love that one


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 2, 2016)

jharkin said:


> There are times you want to heat something quick and not wait for the big oven to heat.
> There are times you are cooking something small, like making a melt sandwich that the big oven seems like  overkill.


Well, yes.   The point is that the KitchenAid range (in my OP) has a smaller oven and a larger oven.  The hope is that the smaller oven fills the need you describe.   Oh well, we're getting it.   We'll see if we still want the toaster oven.


----------



## jharkin (Sep 4, 2016)

RustyShackleford said:


> Well, yes.   The point is that the KitchenAid range (in my OP) has a smaller oven and a larger oven.  The hope is that the smaller oven fills the need you describe.   Oh well, we're getting it.   We'll see if we still want the toaster oven.



Yeah, I get that.  And we do use the smaller oven of hte double oven fora lot of things that done need the big ones - like pizza's etc.  Actually for pizza it cooks even better, probably because its so low eight wise.

But fora lot of things even the smaller oven is overkill and the toaster oven does just fine.  Doesn't heat up the kitchen as much in the summer which is a plus.


----------



## moey (Sep 5, 2016)

You may be able to get away with a cheapo toaster for those occasions you want toast. Try heating up a oven to make a piece of toast. I don't really know if a toaster oven is more efficient then a oven they have little insulation so lots of the heat goes back into the room.


----------



## Sprinter (Sep 5, 2016)

moey said:


> You may be able to get away with a cheapo toaster for those occasions you want toast. Try heating up a oven to make a piece of toast. I don't really know if a toaster oven is more efficient then a oven they have little insulation so lots of the heat goes back into the room.


I'm not really sure either because the other side of the coin is that toaster ovens have less surface area to lose heat from and I don't know how much insulation they have, compared.  Our toaster oven never seems any warmer than our range at the same temps.   Frankly, I doubt that efficiency is as important as utility and convenience. We use ours for anything that fits into it and are quite happy with it.

I had an occasion recently to replace the oven insulation from a range at a relative's that had a mouse infestation (you can imagine).  I was a bit surprised at how little insulation there was, but I'm sure that some are better than others.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 6, 2016)

it's hard figuring out the r value of the insulation around a oven but you can tell easily that it is not much by putting your hand into the next cabinet over on the wall that is right next to the stove about 1 to 1.5 hours into the clean cycle. its scary how hot it gets


----------



## jeanw (Sep 7, 2016)

Heck I had one of those Faberware big countertop oven out in the attached garage in the former home. later Hubby ran me  wiring to put an oven or just a cooktop out there. I canned the whole summer of 2011.
  a nice guy gave me an old but good ss cooktop.
 Hubby make a wheeled nice sturdy  platform frame for it.He didnt hardwire it added a nice big safe electric plug.
  now here we have a two burner portable elec unit on the porch.... and also a nice 2 burner cast iron portable unit. looks like a camp stove.
  out in the big garage here we have a 30 used stove.Hubby ran the wiring for that. 
  thanksful there is a  circuit box out there already...
heck I dont want to heat up the house these hot days.  
 In the winter we use the basement kitchens     big   vintage Frigidaire "flair" double ovens  
 I am still thinking about one of those vintage unit.. smaller oven on top. Had a Caloric one years ago
there was one here but gave it away. cause the top unit was MWave only. I refuse to use MW anymore. 
    just a saying yall


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 17, 2016)

BTW, we got that dual-fuel dual-oven KA range (in OP) and are pretty happy with it.   In fact, the GF has not yet used the larger oven.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 17, 2016)

i would love that dual fuel option. maybe when mine dies. ran across a double oven on a quote for the job. there was barely enough room back behind the range for the 50 amp outlet but not the cord for the range he wanted me to arrange the outlet and cord so that he could push the range up against the wall instead of 2 to 3 inches away. wasn't enough room to do it. how does yours fit between the outlet the cord and the gas line?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 22, 2016)

fbelec said:


> i would love that dual fuel option. maybe when mine dies. ran across a double oven on a quote for the job. there was barely enough room back behind the range for the 50 amp outlet but not the cord for the range he wanted me to arrange the outlet and cord so that he could push the range up against the wall instead of 2 to 3 inches away. wasn't enough room to do it. how does yours fit between the outlet the cord and the gas line?


I recessed the 40amp outlet into the wall (like a regular outlet), using two-gang box and Leviton #279 fixture - instead of doing it where it sticks up out of the floor like you often see on clothes-dryers.   Electrical cord coiled up on right side, blackpipe coming up for gas on left side.   Defintiely a tight fit.


----------



## Dobish (Nov 3, 2016)

we used to have one of those smaller ovens. it was perfect for pizzas and garlic bread, but a bit more than we needed for a toaster oven....


----------

